# what cause a male red blow a net?



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

what will cause a male red blow a net and prepare for breeding? is it caused by some cue from the full developed eggs of females? or just the male fish feels that current situation is suitable for breeding, then it starts to make the preparation for it?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Good question. I Had a lone red in a mixed tank that would build nests all the time......and never get any action!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think hormones: males of many animal species start building a nest, and then start waiting (often in vain) for a mate that accepts the nest.

Maybe the nest building even brings the female in breeding condition? Hopefully some of our resident breeding experts can shed some light on this?


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

do you mean piranha's nest building has nothing to do with the state of females?
I ask so because my male reds occasionally blow a nest and guard it recently. but nothing happen yet. I want to know if this behaviors will lead to breeding for sure because they did several times before.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ever occur to anyone they might just be looking for left over food scraps their noses have detected?









When you make a depression in the sand (to the glass) what happens? All the debries, food particles etc., accumiliate in this region. P's learn behavior on a conditioned response. If they are guarding an area, its territorial with a hint of food additive.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

> Ever occur to anyone they might just be looking for left over food scraps their noses have detected?
> 
> When you make a depression in the sand (to the glass) what happens? All the debries, food particles etc., accumiliate in this region. P's learn behavior on a conditioned response. If they are guarding an area, its territorial with a hint of food additive.


you mean this phenomenon will cause by food searching? I am not sure. but the first breeding of my reds is in the same period 2 years ago. so I am wandering if it has something to do with breeding behavior. 
if the males are indeed building a nest, will this cause by their own desire or some thing release by a female holding full developed eggs?


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

now two of the males are sharing the bottom of the tank. the previous weakest one becomes one of the dominated ones. it is not very usually for my shoal.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> zhelmet Posted Yesterday, 09:45 PM
> QUOTE
> Ever occur to anyone they might just be looking for left over food scraps their noses have detected?
> 
> ...


I don't disagree it might be related to breeding, but it also is related to hunting for food. That's the basis of what some people overlook. Its easier to assume the easiest thought than to look beyond it.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

> it also is related to hunting for food


I am never aware my reds can be so smart.







I usually avoid to give them excess food so there are little chance for food to deposit on the bottom. if anyone have the experimences, please share them with me.
my male reds are still guarding their spots. but no females have responses.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Is there any pics of nests here?


----------

